# No Color/B&W only display



## psteeves (Jan 14, 2005)

In OS 10.2

I am looking at a black and white only screen. The type is white. The background is black.

Everytime I power up, the machine shows full color at every stage (blue background, colored icons) until the last point in power up. Then everything goes black and white. 

I have done several things that I can think of.

I reinstalled OS X (without erasing hard disk). That made no difference.

I held down the SHIFT key when powering up. That made the machine work perfectly.

So, I manually turned off all extensions. That made no difference. (Extensions are not supposed to work in TEN anyway.)

Everything works fine if I power up in OS 9. Exzcept that I cannot use applications that are specific to OS X (like Netscape 7.1)

But power up in OS X and then open Classic does not change anything. Still in B&W.

I disconnected all USB ports, except keyboard. That made no difference.

Three days ago I powered up in OS X. The screen display was black and white only. I left the room. I came back in fifteen minutes. The screen disp[lay was in full color. That was fine for the rest of the day.

Next day. I powered up. Back to the old routine. As soon as power-up procedure ended the screen jumped to black and white only.

THIS WHOLE PROBLEM BEGAN FIVE DAYS AGO WHEN I HIT A RANDOM KEYSTROKE ON A PERFECTULY FUNCTIONING MACHINE. SUDDENY THE SCREEN WENT BALCK AND WHITE.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Have you tried examining your Dispaly Preferences?


----------



## meanie_mariska (Feb 2, 2005)

*Cat's keystroke removes color*

here's the fix!
takes 30 seconds!

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=152200

~mariska


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

The keystroke you pressed was probably command-option-control-8, which is just the shortcut to toggle the option in the fix from above.


----------

